# Workhorse Hosts Two-Day November Screen Printing Workshop



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

On Sat., Nov. 4 and Sun. Nov. 5, Workhorse Products is hosting a beginner’s workshop on how to start a T-shirt screen printing business at its facility in Phoenix, Ariz. This hands-on class will be taught by Terry Combs, a veteran screen printer and educator with more than 30 years experience printing thousands of shirts and training thousands of students. 

Day one starts with an explanation of what a screen is and by the end of the second day all attendees will have pulled a squeegee and printed a full-color simulated process design on a black shirt. Students also will degrease and coat a screen, set up a multicolor job, and learn about printing plastisol transfers, specialty inks, art preparation and more.

In addition to the technical aspects of screen printing, Combs also covers how to start up a business, how to find customers, and other day-to-day business topics. The class is geared to present a lot of information in a fun, conversational, interactive learning environment. 

The class runs from 9 a.m. to 4 p.m. each day. The cost is only $395 for the first student and $195 for additional students from the same company. Workhorse is located at 3730 East Southern Ave., Phoenix, AZ 85040, and is only minutes from Phoenix Sky Harbor Airport. There are convenient hotels nearby.

To view a video about what the class offers go to https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMtDlBQmHRg&feature=em-uploademail

Space will be limited so register soon at Screen Printing Classes - Workhorse Products Screen Printing Equipment . For more information call 480-282-1126; email: [email protected].


----------

